# PMs



## gbs (9 Apr 2011)

How do I recover/review PMs sent.?


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2011)

Click on "Signed in as [your username] and select Messenger. 

There should be a folder on the left for sent items.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2011)

Admin said:


> Click on "Signed in as [your username] and select Messenger.
> 
> There should be a folder on the left for sent items.
> 
> ...


I thought so too, but all I can see are New, My Conversations and Drafts. (In both Classic and CycleChat skins).


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2011)

Sorry, "sent" items don't exist per say, PM's are now stored as conversations; both sent and received items together in threaded form.

You can search PM's using the search box (bottom left).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

